# "that pregnancy smell"



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

No, not the pregnancy _sense_ of smell -- the scent of pregnancy. Last night DP told me that I am starting to smell pregnant. He said that during my first pregnancy, too. According to him, it's a clean, fresh smell, not unlike that of a newborn baby. It certainly couldn't have been any of my personal-care products, as I hadn't even showered yesterday! :LOL

Anyone else's partner been sniffing them lately?!









~nick


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

I dunno about "clean and fresh". I posted to my EC that I have been stinking far more than normal. I sweat more and as a result, end up smelling bad by the end of the day. I take a second shower when I plan to be around people other than DS and DH in the evenings.









So, I can't say I have encouraging DH to sniff me! :LOL


----------



## loewymartin (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm not sure I smell better now then prior to pregnancy...I feel like my feet stink all the time







And I know around weeks 10-18 or so I wore panty liners because I felt I had an odor coming from "there" :LOL

Michelle


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Hmmm, can't exactly say I feel like I smell "good". Ever since I got pregnant, there has been a not-so-pleasant smell emanating from my nether-regions (and there's no infection, or anything like that). Early on, when my sense of smell was really acute and I felt nauseous all the time, I would gag from the smell of myself when I went to the bathroom. Now I'm not sure if my sense of smell has diminished, or if the smell I put out has diminished, or maybe I just got used to it :LOL , because it doesn't seem quite as bad. DH frequently accuses me of stinking up the bathroom when all I did was pee, though, so I think I'm still pretty stinky. I have had lovely discharge for pretty much the whole pg, and have had to wear pantyliners like a pp mentioned. Maybe that's it ...

"I've gained 40 pounds and I stink" sure doesn't do much for my self-esteem, though. :LOL

I just hope it goes away post-pg.

Shana
EDD 7/29/05


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

I have the opposite. My oldest DD thinks I have a great natural smell. When she doesn't feel good she likes to wrap up in my housecoat. But she says when I'm pregnant that its gone. No smell at all. In fact when I was wondering if I could be pregnant this time she went and smelt my housecoat and told me I was!

BTW my DH has never noticed a difference.

Czen


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I always thought I stunk to high heaven during my pregnancies. DH kept telling me he liked the way I smelled. So maybe it's a matter of perspective. I definitely smelled different, and much stronger, than when I'm not pregnant.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

My mother had three other children other than myself, and many miscarriages on top of that, until I was around ten. I specifically remember that she smelled different during pregnancy - like what PP described - like a newborn baby - but it's a strong, and different smell than usual.

I've always known I was pregnant when I caught a noseful of that on myself.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

About 8 days after ovulation, my hubby said I smelled like i was in heat. I knew I was pregnant then. LOL I tested + the next day.


----------



## lovida (Nov 19, 2004)

My husband will not stop SNIFFING me all the time!!! He's driving me nuts!


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I definitely small more when pregnant. I sweat more and get a strong musky smell down below. Not a bad smell, but an earthy one. It seems really strong to me, I always worry that others smell it too and don't like it so much.


----------



## katja (Apr 13, 2004)

I remember having kind of a bleachy smell last time I was pregnant. It really bothered me, I guess because of something else that smells bleachy. (Hint: it's white and full of swimmers.) Anyhow, I hope I won't have it this time.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

i don't think i smell any better, but DH says I do. . .particularly the parts of me involved in the baby making activities!


----------



## Mom2Bnyc (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
> 
> No, not the pregnancy _sense_ of smell -- the scent of pregnancy. Last night DP told me that I am starting to smell pregnant. He said that during my first pregnancy, too. According to him, it's a clean, fresh smell, not unlike that of a newborn baby. It certainly couldn't have been any of my personal-care products, as I hadn't even showered yesterday! :LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## wrayestarre (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone read, " do chocolate lovers have sweeter babies?" It's pretty much all science facts and studies done in relation to pregnancy, it says we smell more "gamey" while pregnant. I concur.


----------



## FarmWife84 (Dec 22, 2013)

I can't say I've been enjoying the different smells, either, LOL. I do seem to sweat more and I am needing to use liners constantly.

I'm worrying how I'm going to smell post partum when I'm leaking breaks milk, etc!


----------

